# Million Dollar Business Idea



## golddie (Jun 27, 2009)

I know that this sounds bizarre
I have $ 100,000
I want to venture into a Million Dollar Business
My experience is in jewelery
I have been doing this for over 30 years.
I have done refining
I have operated about 6 businesses.
I would like to have a legitimate business idea.
This would have to be a grantee business

Thanks


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 27, 2009)

Please don't tell me you have a government official in Nigeria trying 
to gey money out of the country........................

:shock:


----------



## golddie (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi glorycloud
I been thinking about this for a long time
This is not a joke
I have done business for many years and I have worked for people
But I have never done anything on a million dollar scale


----------



## golddie (Jun 27, 2009)

The most logical choice would be to open a refinery.
The Jewelery field is kind of difficult one


----------



## golddie (Jun 27, 2009)

How would i spend those dollars

Some Machinery
Some Precious Metals


----------



## Palladium (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh this could get good. 

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jun 28, 2009)

How about forming a group.
get a few honest people and so something the way big corporations are doing business
2 heads are better than 1


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 28, 2009)

There is wisdom in the council of many. Why not seek out some local talent 
where you live and see where it goes.


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Jun 29, 2009)

Start an eWaste company.
Hire people to de-construct computers.
Sell the plastic,aluminum,steel (keep da gold)
Sell the de-constructed monitors to a lead refinery, they love the glass it acts as a flux...

Get the Government to kick in Grants for:
Saving the environment, 
For getting people employed. (bonus points if they have a disability) :roll: 
Research and development.

Develop a Plasma arc furnace that gassifies all you waste into base elements and use the by-product cyngas to power your plasma arc power supply and sell all your excess power that you have generated to the L.A. power grid.

All the rock wool (carbon) generated from the plasma arc could be sold to the oil companies to absorb all the oil spills in the ocean, as rock wool floats on water and absorbs oil.

Then... get that darn ex-president out of Nigeria.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 29, 2009)

Palladium said:


> Oh this could get good.
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:


My thoughts, exactly. 

How weird is that, money going looking for a place to get spent? 

I have a philosophy about things. It's not popular. 

Don't get involved (financially) in areas in which you have little or no expertise. Rarely can an ill-informed individual make responsible decisions. 

Harold


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Harold
There are times when you see people enter businesses that they know nothing about.
These guys have money so that help them
Maybe for a person that has 1 million dollars cash he can play around with a few ideas
But to enter a million dollar business with a 100,000 dollars is not very bright thing


----------



## golddie (Jun 29, 2009)

LeftyTheBandit 
How much money would i need for this idea


----------



## golddie (Jun 29, 2009)

> Develop a Plasma arc furnace that gassifies all you waste into base elements and use the by-product cyngas to power your plasma arc power supply and sell all your excess power that you have generated to the L.A. power grid.
> 
> All the rock wool (carbon) generated from the plasma arc could be sold to the oil companies to absorb all the oil spills in the ocean, as rock wool floats on water and absorbs oil.



this is kind of complicated
1) I would need 1 plasma arc furnace
What other machinery would i need


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 29, 2009)

You could always start yourself one of those " I buy gold" websites.
That way, you would always be holding someone else's money. :lol: 

Mark


----------



## golddie (Jun 29, 2009)

I cant figure that out 
Why would somebody send their gold by mail to a company far away when they can find a jeweler locally.


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Lack of good sense!

But you know what they say, ... there's a sucker born every second.

Mark


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Jun 29, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_arc_gasification


----------



## golddie (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks People.
Sooner or later well come up with that million dollar idea.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 29, 2009)

What is it you like to do? 

Not all get a choice.


----------



## golddie (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi qst42know 

I like the idea presented by LeftyTheBandit
but i have feeling that my cash is not enough for this kind of a venture


----------



## golddie (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi People
Let me say that this forum has become a daily thing for me.
I am at my computer all the so I it takes me a few seconds to come to the 
www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3
I try to be helpful but for now I am doing a lot of taking and less of giving.


As for this business idea 
I am not getting anywhere.
So far I got 1 idea and that i liked but was out of reach

Also the forum is getting a bit quiet so to liven up the scene a bit


----------



## Lou (Jul 3, 2009)

My advice is you find a good, reliable chemist, explain to him what it is you want to do, tell him you will pay for the building, the equipment, and consumables and he will do the refining and assaying. You will be the financier and handle the business aspects, he will handle the chemistry. It might be nice to have a helper/lab technician that can switch hit and handle customers and sales. Maybe you could do that.

Now comes the issue: you need to convince the fellow to work with you rather than take any normal salary position. You may need to convince him to relocate, or you yourself relocate. Since you have 100,000 not 1 million, chances are you can't afford to pay him salary; instead, you must offer him a share of the rewards. This is quite effective because if you find the right person, their own (dare I say it?) greed will be motivation enough to work very hard. As a result, his success will be yours and vice versa.

If you build it, they will come *provided that*: a.) you're honest, b.) you put out a good product, c.) you price competitively, d.) you offer services that others don't, e.) you establish a good relationship with your clients. It is imperative that you understand your client base, their needs and where their businesses are going.


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Jul 4, 2009)

Goldie, apart from the plasma furnace the rest is quite achievable.

My original suggestion was based on getting government grants. I live in Canada and the grants I mentioned all exist for what I pointed out. That could put you up to $100,000 in government grants. You can not do this in Western Canada or you'll be stepping on my toes.

The Plasma Arc Furnace is my dream to dispose of eWaste.


----------



## Elfs (Nov 20, 2010)

I think If I wanted to make some millions off 100grand That would be to invest in a Alaska or Yukon gold glaims and opperate heavy machinery with a small crew of men.
Just my dream
8)


----------



## Woolf (Nov 21, 2010)

a man opened a small store down the street from me... a simple (* we buy gold/silver *) store he pays 0.25 a DWT silver and 25-50% spot price of gold based on the hundredth ( for example 25-50% of 1,300 until it reaches 1,400... and he has lines of people trying to sell gold... i live in florida and business's like these are common and if you refine it yourself you are more then doubleing the amount you spend every month...


----------



## 4metals (Nov 21, 2010)

Buying gold scrap over the counter and refining it yourself IS the million dollar business idea. To make it even easier all you need to know is on this forum. Start out conservatively, take little steps, follow the proven refining techniques to the letter.

Rarely these days does an opportunity like this present itself. This forum can lead you to the promised land.


----------



## Elfs (Nov 21, 2010)

4metals said:


> Buying gold scrap over the counter and refining it yourself IS the million dollar business idea. To make it even easier all you need to know is on this forum. Start out conservatively, take little steps, follow the proven refining techniques to the letter.
> 
> Rarely these days does an opportunity like this present itself. This forum can lead you to the promised land.



And thank you for sharing your knowledge.

8)


----------



## Mtdarkness (Mar 14, 2011)

Now I'm new here and perhaps I don't know enough about the business to aCtually contribute, but personally I would look into manufacturer scrap. Belkin, monster, circuit board manufacturers. They could potentially give you more wasted gold to refine than you could ever manage. You have the resources to build a refinery that could refine on a very large scale.

One thing that I can tell you is that many ideas here are good starting points. The keys to any successful business are organization and expansion. Cash for gold is making you money? Why not get into escrap? Same processes, though you may need a larger facility. In the end, its your choice, but just be smart with what you do. Research, plan, and then finally execute.


----------



## Arcani (Apr 15, 2011)

Old gold mines
alot where abandon in the early 1900's, after all the nuggets and flake got picked
call the local resource ministry(in canada, U.S will have the same thing) and they can tell u how much was mined and when it was last worked, the older the better because it is more likly to have something
Then go out there and take soil samples, just bring your HCL and Clorox and some stannis cloride
see if u can disolve out some gold from the dirt
of course there are other things u can do like a metal detect, 
u can get old claims for 5000-40,000
of course u will want to do more do-dill then what i discribed, but u get the idea


----------



## shyknee (Apr 15, 2011)

open a timhorton's gold for coffee :mrgreen:


----------



## shyknee (Apr 15, 2011)

or Gold-4-Gas.
Bring us your gold and we fill your tank. :mrgreen:


----------



## sebastionay (Apr 15, 2011)

I think a Pawn shop is one of the best businesses you can have, You have your constant source of cheap gold/silver. All your items are brought to you by customers and sold for healthy profit. With added bonus of the loans themselves. Einstein said that compound interest is the greatest force on earth.


Ill give an example, Say you had $100,000 worth on loan at 3% a month, after 2 years you now have $203,279. On top of that you have all kinds of charges you can add on for late payment and so on, and as soon if they leave it too long, your entitled to sell their item. The pawn broker never loans what the item is actually worth!

A pawn shop 3 streets from me is charging 18% per month and only loans on gold, I think you get the idea.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 15, 2011)

In Texas (and probably in all other states), the State determines the maximum interest a pawn shop can charge for various sized loans. For small loans (under about $300, I think), they can, and do, charge 20% per month.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 15, 2011)

Start a reality TV series about a group of greenhorns that go to the goldfields trying to strike it rich.

Oh, wait...


----------



## joem (Apr 16, 2011)

Drewbie said:


> Start a reality TV series about a group of greenhorns that go to the goldfields trying to strike it rich.
> 
> Oh, wait...


----------



## CER (Aug 22, 2012)

8) 

Find a retail location across the street from a casino and open a precious metal buying shop. Ah heck why not offer payday loans at 20% per month... ( I feel slimy just mentioning it) oh and of course try to be open 24/7 to get those desperate " I gotta WIN my money back types.

8)


----------

